# do I have a 6 or 10 inch atlas lathe?



## norman ott (Jun 10, 2014)

I have had this atlas a long time but I am confused on how you know what it is.  Model number is QC42 and one more I cant read, maybe o or c.   It is a quick change.   I would like to find a taper attachment but don't know what I have.  I saw one for a 6 inch atlas but the guy doesn't know if it will fit another size.  I can post some picks later if that would help.  thanks.


----------



## Andre (Jun 10, 2014)

Measure between the center of the spindle and bed. If it measures 3" it's a 6" lathe and if it's 5" it's a 10" lathe. That measurement is known as the "swing" referring to how large a piece you can turn in diameter.


----------



## VSAncona (Jun 11, 2014)

QC42 is a 10" lathe.


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 11, 2014)

VSAncona said:


> QC42 is a 10" lathe.



Yeap, the six is tiny in relation to the 10". The 6 has 1"  diameter spindle threads and the 10/12" is 1 1/2" X 8" threaded spindle.


----------



## norman ott (Jun 11, 2014)

thanks for the info.  I measured it is a 10 inch,  I also measured and the biggest piece I could turn would be 6 inch.  The things I turn are well under that.   I am still looking for a taper attachment for this lathe also  if some one could recommend a good quick change tool post. I just finished changing the belts.


----------



## Andre (Jun 11, 2014)

A good QCTP would be an Aloris, but you probably don't have an extra arm and a leg so there are import varieties from grizzly etc. As a general rule, look for the ones with expanding wedges not the piston or plunger systems. As the expanding wedge kinds are generally more repeatable.

A QCTP would be a good project, too.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 12, 2014)

Norman,

On the QCTP, the size that you'll want is called either an AXA or a 100 Series (depending upon who made it).  The 6" taper attachment will not fit the 10".  The 10" and the 12", however, use the same ones.

Almost all lathes have three different "swings" (plus the Brits define them as half the way they are measured in the US).  The swing over bed is used to describe the lathe size, usually in the format 10x24. which is swing and maximum distance between centers.  The "42" in your model number is the bed length.  A TH54 or QC 54 would be a 10x36.  The second swing is swing over saddle wings, which is usually only slightly smaller than swing over bed.  The third is swing over cross slide, which determines the largest diameter long piece you can run.

Robert D.


----------



## norman ott (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the good information. this has been a good machine and I use almost every day.  I bought it 30 years ago when the high school closed its shop programs,  too bad for the kids.


----------



## norman ott (Aug 16, 2014)

Robert D gave me some advice on qctp for my lathe,  I priced some at 150 and up what is a good price range and brand for general turning?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Aug 16, 2014)

Tubal Cain has a taper attachment that doesn't look too hard to fabricate:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTSmyurlDus

(It shows up at about 6:00)

Charles


----------



## Baithog (Aug 17, 2014)

I got a 100 series tool post for my G0602 from CDCO for $119. I like it. You may get a better finish for more money, but this gets the job done... Sure beats the heck outa the A2Z one I had on the old 7X12.


----------



## norman ott (Aug 17, 2014)

I have the parts made for my taper attachment but have been too busy to finish.  Thanks on the tool post info.


----------

